# I'm New Here



## KITTAH (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'd just like to introduce myself. My name is KITTAH and I love cats more than anyone.

I am in the middle of starting a website consisting of the movies I shoot at home with my cats dresed up in cool costumes.

If your interested in seeing them, let me know

-KITTAH


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kittah. Sure, would love to see them  , can you post some pictures of your cats too? :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Kittah.


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, KITTAH!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome :!:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Sherri Adkins (Apr 14, 2007)

WELCOME KITTAH. Love the name. And yes, we would love to see the videos. Please do post some pics of all your kitties as well.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------

